# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM/Qualcomm v1.02 - MSM8210, MSM8610, Nokia X2 and more !

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM/Qualcomm v1.02 - MSM8210, MSM8610, Nokia X2 and more ! * Supported CPU types:
 Qualcomm MSM 8210 (SnapDragon 200)
 Qualcomm MSM 8610 (SnapDragon 200)
 Qualcomm MSM 8909 (SnapDragon 210)
 Qualcomm MSM 8916 (SnapDragon 410) 
- MSM8916 loaders package updated, more types supported
  More Alcatel, Lenovo and other models are supported 
- MSM8210 support activated!
  Support wide range of generic MSM8210 phones
  > Identify
  > Read Firmware ( Infinity )
  > Read Firmware ( Factory RAW )
  > Write Firmware ( Infinity )
  > Write Firmware ( Factory RAW )
  > Read PatternLock ( Android 4.x/5.x )
  > Format FileSystem 
  > Reset FRP ( Google Reset Protection ) 
- MSM8610 support activated!
  Support wide range of generic MSM8610 phones
  > Identify
  > Read Firmware ( Infinity )
  > Read Firmware ( Factory RAW )
  > Write Firmware ( Infinity )
  > Write Firmware ( Factory RAW )
  > Read PatternLock ( Android 4.x/5.x )
  > Format FileSystem 
  > Reset FRP ( Google Reset Protection ) 
- Read Firmware
  Wide range of new types supported ( Generic and brand-specific )
  More different security types will backup on "ExtraFiles" option enabled 
  CM2 Firmware NOT damage any device functionality ( Fota etc. )
  CM2 Formware NOT damage any security settings in device  
- Write Firmware
  Improved Factory Firmware packages support (RAW)
  Firmware verification improved
  Improved MSM8916 flashing ( old firmware types ) 
- Format FS/Reset Settings 
  Reset FRP (Google Reset Protection ) improved ( vendor-specific types ) 
- Other 
  Stop button activated
  Some other bugfixes and improvements
  Nokia X2 support activated ( Read/Write/Format/Identify ) - just for fun  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

